# Why a vizsla



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With all the different breeds of dogs to chose from, what made the vizsla your choice?


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

We had labs in the past. I loved my labs but knew I'd always compare another one with the ones I previously owned. I found about the Vizsla breed while researching family dogs. My husband liked the fact that they were bird dogs and I couldn't get past the "velcro" part. We did a LOT of research before getting our Vizsla Gus about 3 years ago. He is surely something else. I can't imagine owning a different breed of dog now. There's hardly anything I do or anywhere I go that he's not right there. Our labs had to have some space of their own at times - not Gus! I know that my other dogs loved to be around us but Gus is so in love with us (well - me . He'll be the quietest, calmest dog all day while I'm working from home. He just lounges around. Always within my eyesight. Then at 5pm - he's done. He's ready to play. It's full force until bedtime when he snuggles up to me all night. In the field with my husband, he's a totally different dog. His drive is unbelievable. Now to just persuade my husband that he really needs a buddy. I'm ready for Vizsla #2!
I got a little of topic there. Some other factors for me were size, temperament, and short fur (although he does shed like crazy).


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

Dumb luck? ;D
My oldest boy wanted a dog since he was very little. He got a baby brother instead, followed by a baby sister. He did tons of research through the years and decided he wanted a Husky. Problem was, most of what I read about them was that they were not necessarily good around little children. A friend of ours from London had fallen in love with a Vizsla. He spent many years trying to convince us that this was the breed for us. My husband tried to convince us to get a cat. Eventually we went to visit a breeder and met her Vizlsas. It was love. We had done our research. Vizslas don't shed (Kaylee sheds constantly), they are velcro (she likes her alone time), they are great with kids (she spent the first six months with us nipping at our feet and legs), they don't dig like Huskies (enormous piles of dirt all over the garden and one really dirty Vizsla nose), they love water (nope, she hates it), they get along with cats (you mean prey?). Would I change a thing? Absolutely not. Funny enough, my husband, AKA the cat lover, is completely smitten.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I completely stumbled into it. I had seen a show on TV years ago about Vizslas and I thought they seemed like a great dog but I wasn't in the market for a dog at the time so I kind of just filed it away. Then one fateful day I took my 15 year old dog to the vet and met baby Cash. He came into the exam room, kissed my dog in the face and then crawled in my lap. It took me 24 hours of thinking about that crazy three legged bundle of energy and it was a done deal - he was my dog! Below is a picture of the day I met Cash - I couldn't resist that face!! Now I'm in love with these silly dogs who are not dogs, they truly are furry people running around my house. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I was acyually wanting a GSP..we were away on holiday with our friends that have a few WHV's and they had this little pup they'd rescued,,by the end of the holiday Ruby (then known as Pup Pup) was mine


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

My wife and I grew up with several different breeds. We were finally at a place where we could bring a puppy into our lives. A friend of ours introduced us to Vizsla's when he brought home his first, Abigail. We fell in love instantly and soon after we began to research V's and breeders. 

5 months later we brought home Miles and 3 1/2 years later we could be happier. In fact puppy fever has been strong the house. We want to give Miles a companion and bring another family member into our own. Here's a pic of Miles from the other day.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

We had a Wiemeraner, ageing and at 10 we decided we NEEDED another dog.... Lfe is just not worth living with out a dog>>>
We adored our wiemy... She was the best dog ever. So we looked at V's... they are hunters,They are smart, they are shaped like a Wimey, a little smaller, and a different color... Perfect. That was that... 
Greta ( the Wiemy & Foxy the Vizsla... perfect combo... With so much LOVE.

The last pic, Is Greta modeling the pinch collar and leash for my Hubby, he is a forensic engineer, and this leash had failed... Greta was working!!! 
Working was something she excelled at. Which included mentoring that rascally little pup...


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

We have 2 beagles and they are getting older (both 8 now). We wanted to get another dog while they were still relatively active and playful instead of waiting until they are complete grumps. The number one thing we wanted was a dog that was great with kids (2 kids under 2 at the time), friendly with other dogs, friendly with people and strangers.. we wanted a dog that wanted to be with us and love on us instead of search the entire house up and down for food until they will finally settle in with you (I love our beagles, but their noses!). I also didn't want a "toy" dog. We actually decided against a V because we were really concerned with the energy level and exercise requirements even though the breed really fit everything else we wanted. We did more research.. and more research and kept ending back up at the V.

We decided to go ahead and go for it and I had to commit to fulfilling Kaylee's exercise needs. I'm definitely lighter now haha since she pretty much forces me to take her on a walk 5-6 days a week. I'm really happy with our choice though she can be needy at times and with 2 small kids and Kaylee I don't ever get to shower or use the bathroom alone. Someone is always coming in.  My husband is slowly warming up to her more and more so hopefully another V is in our future


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I had owned birddogs in the past, and enjoyed being in the field. As my life became busier, and my dogs aged, I just didn't replace them with other birddogs.
As the kids got older and I wasn't having to keep a full time job, we started hunting more. Quail were plentiful in the past, but the population in my area had declined. So bird hunting would need to include dove, and ducks if you wanted to spend much time in the field. Half the enjoyment of bird hunting, has always been the dog work. 
I started my search for a breed that would fulfill my hunting needs, and also be a good house dog. The list was short, and the vizsla kept coming up in all my searches. Such a regal breed that I couldn't resist going with the vizsla.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

It all started with I wanted a dog, and my husband didn't. I had beagles growing up and wanted another one of those, but my husband wasn't a fan of their lack of will to please their owners (super stubborn little things!) and didn't like how small they were. I started researching breed that had characteristics that I thought he would like and somewhere along the line stumbled upon Vizslas. I had always been fascinated with Weims and Vizslas reminded me of them but the breed description said they were easier to train than Weims and were a bit smaller -- a plus!

Anyway, long story short...we did lots and lots of research on Vizslas before we took the plunge and went to visit a breeder. The breeder we ended up getting Ruby from had 2 litters at that time and a total of 21 puppies. One minute with all those cuties and my husband relented and now we have our girl.

Funny thing is, he was reluctant to agree to a dog but is head over heels for her now. He spends more time saying goodbye to her in the mornings before work than me (she even gets a goodbye kiss on the forehead!), and she's always greeted by him first when he comes home for work. :


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

About thirteen years ago, my husband and I befriended a couple who had a Rhodesian ridgeback. His name was Trek and he was amazing! We fell in love with everything about him...except his size. A 100 lbs. dog is just too much for me. Trek was a big baby when it came to baths so my friend literally had to lift him into and out of the tub! The crate was huge! He took up the whole back of their suburban when we went hiking.

Anyway, our friends knew we loved Trek but we're overwhelmed at his size and they recommended we take a look at the Vizsla. The Vizsla had been their second choice when doing their research but they were nervous about the velcroness of the breed, so they went for the ridgeback.

After reading about them, they were everything we wanted: active, cuddly, low odor, low shedding, easy to train, beautiful frames, and they have pink heart shaped noses! What's not to love?!

After all that research, we opted to wait. We had been married only a couple of years and we lived in Portland, OR at the time. We didn't really want to walk a dog in the rain ten months out of the year and we knew we wouldn't stay there for forever. We did eventually move, had kids and over ten years later once the youngest was in preschool we were finally ready to bring home a Vizsla. My girls are completely smitten with Amos and we're so glad we waited. We could not have given him the life we wanted to had we gotten him when we first fell in love with the breed.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Me Again....
When Foxy our...( My ) precious baby passed away after a LONG struggle with Valley Fever. I was LOST... that is when I found the HVF... Which was my salvation. I was able to get my V fix from you all, and keep the prospect of a new pup in the forefront of my brain. Reeka the Vizsla had a lot to do with our getting another pup, as my Hubby was so impressed with her hunting skills at such a tender age... He was eager to give hunt training a try. 
It was not to long, about 6 months, and we took home our second Crazy Red Dog. Fergy, He was a single pup, and He and Foxy have nothing in common aside from the fact they share the same sire. He is a piece of work!! But he still is a V with all the V characteristics. The funniest part of it is, that this V was mentored by a Bloodhound... so He is just as much Bloodhound, as he is Vizsla....


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Once you are owned by a vizsla, it's hard to be without one.
Are in my case, three.


----------



## TereLiz (Sep 21, 2016)

I've been waiting almost twenty years for my second vizsla. I've been in love with this little girl since day one.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I think that I am jealous of those who can be owned by 2 Vizslas, 2 GSPS and a Weimaraner or 2. :

I WOULD get a scooter to get around if that's what it took to get them properly exercised along with a designer California King bed for all to cuddle beside me. ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

cuddlebuglove said:


> I think that I am jealous of those who can be owned by 2 Vizslas, 2 GSPS and a Weimaraner or 2. :
> 
> I WOULD get a scooter to get around if that's what it took to get them properly exercised along with a designer _*California King bed for all to cuddle beside me. ;D*_


 don't be fooled by bed size, these 7 plus 2 others managed to get in my standard double bed with me in the morning..was a nightmare trying to have my coffee though ;D


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

OH! You're so lucky! Bedwarmers and licks as well as snuggles is surely worth a bit of a wait for java, right?

Fur babies heaven! ;D


----------



## Tarbaby (Sep 29, 2015)

I grew up with many different breeds. From mutts to German sherpards, Doberman, lhasas, cockers, etc. about 13 years ago a coworker had a little of GSP/GWP f 13 pups and kept telling me to buy one from him. Kept saying no, eventually I said I'd look at them but only if he'd give it to me and he agreed. Only wanted to see females. (My husband wasn't thrilled but indulged me). He brought 6 pups for me to look at and I sat on the floor and one pup came and sat in my lap while the rest explored and got into mischief. I was done, she was mine. We had her for 11 years before kidney failure took her from us. Was the worst day. That was 3 years ago and I still miss her dearly. We decided we wanted another dog and thought about another gsp but decided to search different breeds and every time we looked the Vizsla breed met our wants and we kept coming back to that. We had another dog and she was getting up there so we planned to wait for her to live out her life. In the meantime our daughter graduated from college and decided to get a pup. She originally wanted a husky, but most rentals don't allow them or the size/type dog. She looked at at Weim but the size was a turn off. She knew about the vizsla due to our research and error codes on that. I went with her to pick out her pup - still not getting one and while there my husband said do you see one that you like? I was like duh, they're puppies and from that conversation I picked out a cute little girl. Unfortunately she passed before she was old enough to leave mom. (Breeder thinks mom accidentally laid on her). Back to square one. We couldn't make another trip so she sent us pic and descriptions of available pups and info about parents (she has 2 separate litter) and by that we picked out Laiken. And she is absolutely perfect. Many people are like so you know how much energy they have and I said yes. I had a GSP. I can't imagine getting any other breed from here out. We still had our elderly mutt and unfortunately she passed this week. She lived to 16 and had a good life. I think Laiken will miss her though. We will. I think someone else said it good - they're not dogs, just furry little people. I can't imagine not having her. My daughter feels the same. Her Lily is her best companion. Right now they are both on either side of me sleeping and of course they have to touch you while they sleep. 😍


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

I love this thread!

We chose the Vizsla because 
1) I'm extremely allergic to dogs, so no hairy/shedding dogs. I lived with a labrador during my childhood and that was rough
2) Myself and my husband are very active, so we wanted a breed that could come with us on our runs/bike rides/ski outings/hiking etc
3) I would only ever consider a gun dog because those are the breeds that are made for working with their masters, so high intelligence and eagerness to please their owners i.e. easy to train
4) We wanted a good looking dog! It's amazing to this day how many people comment on how regal and beautiful our V is. That makes us proud in some narcissistic way! hahaha
5) A breed that is not too small and not too big. Weimeraners seem enormous to me, spaniels a bit too small
6) I love that they are velcro dogs!

Our Vizsla is 20 months old now, he's an incredible dog (although not perfect, but that's part of the fun of owning a dog and growing with them!) that myself and my husband are completely in love with, but I also think this is due to the fact that he is so demanding of us, that the emotional and physical investment we make in him deepens our bond every day.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

It has been many years since I had a dog. My husband passed away and my daughter is now an adult.
I watched a TV show called Pick A Puppy and they featured the Vizsla as one of the breeds. The family chose the vizsla. The research began..... I eventually remarried, then one day I said to my husband and daughter "I want a dog, have you ever seen or met a Vizsla? Would you like to go and see some puppies?"
The answer was yes and later that day can we get one please?
I started calling breeders and finally found a litter that was being born in May and could we go and see the parents and meet with the breeder. Vizslas are not easy to get.
Well now we have Dharma and I could never have another breed. Love her Velcro, her need to please, her intelligence....Just love her in general..... she is my true companion.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

MCD said:


> It has been many years since I had a dog. My husband passed away and my daughter is now an adult.
> I watched a TV show called Pick A Puppy and they featured the Vizsla as one of the breeds. The family chose the vizsla. The research began..... I eventually remarried, then one day I said to my husband and daughter "I want a dog, have you ever seen or met a Vizsla? Would you like to go and see some puppies?"
> The answer was yes and later that day can we get one please?
> I started calling breeders and finally found a litter that was being born in May and could we go and see the parents and meet with the breeder. Vizslas are not easy to get.
> Well now we have Dharma and I could never have another breed. Love her Velcro, her need to please, her intelligence....Just love her in general..... she is my true companion.


. Yay! I saw that Pick a Puppy episode recently too and was WAY surprised that the family chooses Vizsla. Happy too. But I like the GSP and Weimaraners too all ARE great!


----------



## VizRunr (Jan 26, 2017)

My eight year old was intent on finding a dog that Dad (who is very allergic to cats, somewhat to dogs) could live with. We are also a running family, so the cross of being low shedding and good for long runs was the key for us. We also live in the steam south, so their heat tolerance is yet another plus. We also find them very pretty dogs!

Lots of training yet to go at 13 weeks, but we are looking forward to incorporating her into our active lives. Jost posted pics in the New Owners section


----------



## Hank Holt (Apr 1, 2016)

The velcro-ness, their sweet, soft and dopey face, they're humour, personality and their handsome beauty is what made me fall in love with the Vizsla. 

We waited several years before we got our girl and although she is demanding of our time, attention and has had several hefty vet bills in the past 6 months, we wouldn't take any of it back. 

She has some pretty major diarrhea at the moment and while cleaning it up at 4am this morning my partner and I looked at each other, laughed and said, "add it to the memory bank". 

I forget the feeling of a restful sleep without a snout, tail or paw on my face but some how when they look at you with those human like eyes and expression you can't help but pull them in for a closer snuggle.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

My brother and sister in law have had their first Vizsla for about three weeks now - I'm not sure what they'd say to this thread. I gave them an honest assessment of what a V puppy is like but I don't think they truly believed me - until now. She is an adorable little terror that runs their lives. It's all about the puppy. After their sleep deprivation has eased up a bit and the shark attacks stop they will have wonderful things to say about her but right now they are just trying to survive puppyhood.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

So my last post for this thread is on page one... why a V... that was Foxy, our first pup. She was my baby, and a sweeter more loving dog did not exist ( that was my thinking). Well she contracted Valley Fever at age 1 and passed away at age 2 1/2, Feb, in June our breeder contacted us with a singleton pup. Would we be interested... This is Mr. Ferguson, Foxy's half brother. Fergy, as we call him is 3 1/2 now, we have trained him to hunt birds, which is his passion... of course. He truly thinks every dog he meets is his best friend. and now he is playing marriage counselor for my hubby and I ... and doing a VERY good job I might add. 
There is a quality about a Vizsla dog that is unparalleled in other breeds, whether it is the way they melt into you when they want to be close, or just back up and stick their backside against you for security... some lean, some stand between your legs, some toss their leg over your foot and straddle it, bury their face in your crotch, or under your arm, or your neck, climb onto your knees, squeeze between you and the back of the chair or sofa your sitting in...INSIST on being in your bed... UNDER the covers... Talk to you like we all speak the same language... and god forbid you don't get what they are talking about! I have decided that owning a Vizsla is even more consuming than being a parent, because Kids go play on their on, to friends, with others, they watch tv, read do homework, etc etc.. A V does NOTHING with out you.... We are their total focus in life and their is no stronger feeling of LOVE that I have ever know.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

One big seat in the RV ...Fergy and Max... 
It doesn't matter if you have one V or 20, they want to be ON you!!!


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Because of the random things she'll put with regarding an 18mth old and 3yo (boys haha). I came out of my office to check on them and this is what I find.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

'Cause they make me laugh. Every day I get big hearty laughs and innumerable chuckles from these guys. When Charlie picks up his Kong Wubba and sings us a song, I laugh out loud. I hear it every day, but it never gets old. What would life be without these dogs?

Bob


----------



## tech_dog (Feb 20, 2013)

Our two favorite quotes regarding Terra, our 3 year old Vizla:

1) "Where's Terra?", said no one ever. She's usually within 6 inches of someone's face.

2) "Remember that one time Terra was annoying?"

T.


----------

